# M3 Foam Replacement



## dm_graham308 (Dec 15, 2011)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a replacement for the foam in the head of the M3? It seems that it would be easy to just figure out how tall the foam is when it's compressed and just make a plastic(or brass for added heat sinking) ring that could take its place. Anyone have any ideas on how hard this would be to make? Seems like their would be a good market for a spacer to replace the foam ring.


----------

